# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  prva menstruacija?

## anamix

došla prije nekoliko dana. valjda. naime, curne par kapi pa pol dana ništa pa onda malo više pa opet ništa. e sad, moje je pitanje...kakve su vama bile te prve menstruacije ili da odem po test za trudnoću...naime, kostu sam otkrila nakon dva mjeseca sličnih 'menstruacija' pa me sad malo frka trudnoće, a bome me frka i da li je sve okej. moja, nazovi menstruacija, traje od četvrtka. 
prije trudnoće sam imala dosta obilne, ali sada već 2 godine ništa pa sam zapravo i zaboravila taj osjećaj

----------


## lukab

normalna ko i prije... rekla bi cak i krace trajala...

----------


## Canaj

i kod mene je sve bilo normalno (koliko se sjećam), - trajanje i slične karakterisrtike...čak i prenormalno u smislu da mi je prvih par ciklusa bilo ono ko u knjizi 28-29 dana ,a onda se opet razvuklo ko i prije....

----------


## marjetarino

a nakon koliko ste dobile prvu menstruaciju ja jos ceeekam ,,,,proslo vise od dva mjeseca   :Rolling Eyes:  ajme meni ako sam odma ostala trudna  :Shock:

----------


## klaudija

prvu sam dobila nakon 10 mj.. sad čekam 4.. sve mi je više manje isto pa čak i kašnjenje..

----------


## marjetarino

ooo nakon 10??? poslje 1. trudnoce nakon 40 dana i to je bila super uredna mjesecima poslje ,, a sad nikako doc....... a doc ce sad mi je lakse  :Grin:

----------


## Canaj

prvu m nakon poroda sam dobila nakon 8-9 mjeseci (isljucivo sam dojila do 5,5 mj), a jedna moja frendica je cekala još dulje tu prvu m.....al mislim da je to sve vrlo individualno....cujes razlicite price...........

----------


## anitak

prvi put nakon 4 mj,drugi nakon 2mj.
e da i sto se tiće same menstruacije ,uvijek su mi bile užasno bolne,toliko bolne da sam završavala na inekcijama protiv bolova,i znala sam povračati,danima prije nego kaj bi dobila toliko su me bolila leđa i trbuh ,da je to bilo strašno.Od kad sam rodila drugo dijete vaginalno(prvo je bilo na carski)ja sam se preporodila.
Točne su ko sat,nema strašnih bolova prije m.,nema bolova za vrijeme m.,ma idila....fakat sam zahvalna bogu da se to promjenilo jer ono prije nije bilo normalno....

----------


## molly

Nakon prvog porodaja nakon 14 mjeseci, sad nakon drugog je nema, a vec vise od 12 mjeseci proslo.

----------


## jopi

Rodila sam krajem 11, krvarenje je trajalo do Božića i onda 3.01 opet svježa krv i to je trajalo 3 dana, i evo danas opet malo svježe krvi...hm nakon 19 dana.
Jel ima tko iskustva s ovim isprekidanim krvarenjem jer ne vjerujem da je menstruacija...mislim isključivo dojim
Pomozite s iskustvima, na pregledu sam tek u utorak!

----------


## katrin23

Moja stigla danas, nešto više od šest mjeseci nakon poroda a još isključivo dojimo! Pa rekla bi da je ista kao i prije, barem zasad!

----------


## spunky125

nakon 1. poroda 14 mj. a sad me pere sms, grčevi, a još ništa.

----------


## Boxica

> Rodila sam krajem 11, krvarenje je trajalo do Božića i onda 3.01 opet svježa krv i to je trajalo 3 dana, i evo danas opet malo svježe krvi...hm nakon 19 dana.
> Jel ima tko iskustva s ovim isprekidanim krvarenjem jer ne vjerujem da je menstruacija...mislim isključivo dojim
> Pomozite s iskustvima, na pregledu sam tek u utorak!


tako je i meni (rodila sam 25.11) s tim da ja ne dojim i imala sam CR
na pregledu mi je gin rekao da je sve ok (rez je ok i nema ostataka posteljice), ali jednostavno nekima duže traje to čišćenje... sad je rekao da pričekamo još neka dva tjedna (onda će biti 10 tjedana od poroda) pa ako ću još ovako curkati da će mi dati neke hormone da se to izbalansira

----------


## Sani1612

Oba puta sam dobila nakon 28 dana od poroda,i svaki put točno u dan...osim naravno,kad sam ostala drugi put trudna. Malenu sam samo i dojila jer nije prihvaćala dohranu. Maleni ima 5 mj, dosta cica ali menga je uporna.

----------


## jopi

> tako je i meni (rodila sam 25.11) s tim da ja ne dojim i imala sam CR
> na pregledu mi je gin rekao da je sve ok (rez je ok i nema ostataka posteljice), ali jednostavno nekima duže traje to čišćenje... sad je rekao da pričekamo još neka dva tjedna (onda će biti 10 tjedana od poroda) pa ako ću još ovako curkati da će mi dati neke hormone da se to izbalansira


Boxice hvala ti! odma mi je lakše...jedva čekam sutra da vidim šta će dok reć, išla bi i prije al je bio na godišnjem onda smjena koja mi nije odgovarala i tako ja dočekala 8 tjedana od poroda...al valjda će sve biti OK. Sad je krvarenje trajalo dva dana... Sve se mislim da nije šta ostalo unutra al valjda bi bili još neki simptomi, bol fibra i sl.
A vidit ćemo sutra.

----------


## (maša)

to možda i nije M.

Ja sam 4 mj nakon što se stariji rodio dobila M..bar sam mislila...na pregledu tjedan kasnije doktor rekao to nije bila M (endometrij nije dovoljno zadebljan i da ću čekat još 3-4 mj) i da se krvarenje može javit zbog skoka prolaktina...došla nakon 3,5 mj

Sad 8,5 mj nakon drugog još nisam dobila

----------


## jopi

Bila jučer na pregledu sve ok, nije bila menstruacija i rekao mi je da to shvatim kao normalno.
Pao mi je kamen sa srca!uf

----------


## Boxica

*jopi* što je bilo na pregledu?

----------


## Malamaya

ja sam totalno zbunjena. rodila sam prije 6 ipol mjeseci. Dojila isključivo 6 mjeseci, mengu dobila nakon dva mjeseca ali mi traje po 3, 4 dana i to je nekakvo slabo krvarenje. prije mi je trajala po 6,7 dana i prva 3 dana bi curila ko iz pipe. još mi se nije ni ustalio ciklus. prva 3 ciklusa su mi trajala po nekih 20 dana, pa sam imala period od nekih mjesec ipol ništa pa onda opet3 dana blagog krvarenja i evo sad opet čekam već nekih mjesec dana, pa ništa.jel to normalno da tak dugo treba da se vratii na normalu? stvar je u tom kaj bi ja htjela na drugo dijete, a u biti nemam pojma jel uopće ima šanse s takvim ciklusima?

----------


## tinek

drage moje,jel neko zna kad bi prvi put trebala dobiti nakon indiciranog porodjaja koji je bio prije 33 dana,nemam nikakve simptome da bi dala naslutiti kad ce doci.

----------


## marjetarino

evo moja stigla nakon 3 mjeseca i par dana i to ooobilno strasno n:mrgreenesto usput boli ko da sam jucer rodila , ja jedva cekala da dode , e je mi bilo lipo bez nje  :Grin:

----------


## anamix

meni je ta prva koja je došla 13 mjeseci nakon poroda na kraju trajala 2 tjedna, par dana obilno pa par dana ništa pa par kapi pa opet obilo...kao da se čistim nakon poroda. sad sam u iščekivanju druge koja kasni, ako računam po svom prvom postu na ovom topiku, tjedan dana. napravila danas test i nisam trudna. doduše u četvrtak i petak je malo curkalo, ali ne bi to nazvala baš nekom menstruacijom. ugl, mislim da ću ići kod doktora jer mi je ovo malo sumnjivo. jel imao tko kakvih hormonskih poteškoća nakon poroda? i dalje dojim sto puta na dan  :Smile:

----------


## klaudija

jooj, i meni je u četvrtak i petak nešto curkalo, kao i kod prošle menge, samo ovaj puta M ne dolazi JOŠ.. a sve mi se čini da ni neće, već da ću uskoro ugledati nekakav plusić  :Smile:

----------


## mali princ

Ja sam nakon trudnoće dojila 6,5 mjeseci, a ona došla nakon 10 mjeseci! Isto sam se već zapitala...da li možda raditi test! Prva je bila nešto slabija, a onda su se ustalile!
Mislim da nema neke veze ako je bio inducirani porod da krene prije ili kasnije! 
Očito je svaka od nas individualac za sebe...tako da nitko ne može pretpostaviti kad će netko dobiti...osim ginića...pa zato, najpametnije na pregled!!

----------


## josipal

Prvu sam dobila nakon 11 mjeseci i trajala 4 dana ali tako obilna sve dane a nakon toga nista od curkanja. Strasno  :Sad: 
Nadam se da sad nece biti tako.

----------


## koksy

Podizem temu. Jucer sam dobila prvu mengu nakon poroda, proslo je 6 mj. S tim da sam nakon poroda krvarila 7 tjedana. Dojim. I dosla je skroz nenadano, bez ikakvog PMS-a osim glavobolje od jutra. Jucer je bila normalna al danas je prestrasno. Toliko obilno nisam ni nakon poroda krvarila. I inace sam imala obilne i bolne al ovo je prestrasno. Always night se napuni i procuri u roku od sat vremena. Uzas! Trbuh me prilicno boli. Jel to normalno? Jel jos nekom tako bilo?

----------


## Mia.

Pozdrav..
Ovako, rodila sam 22.07. prije tocno 3 mjeseca. dobila sam prvu mentruaciju 12.09 (ne dojim), danas je 22.10 i ja jos uvijek nisam dobila sljedecu, dali je to normalno ili postoji mogucnost da sam opet trudna?

----------


## Mia.

Dali mi moze netko odgovoriti molim vas?

----------


## blackberry

ja mislim da mogućnost postoji. zašto ne napraviš test pa si sigurna?

----------


## klokanica1506

Ima netko kome nije stigla ni nakon 17 mjeseci, ili duže?

----------


## klokanica1506

Zar nitko?!

----------


## Inda_os

> Ima netko kome nije stigla ni nakon 17 mjeseci, ili duže?


Meni je prva stigla nakon godinu i pol... Ako dojiš, ne brini , doći će kad-tad vjerojatno uskoro  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

ja sam bila jucer na pregledu i dobila: ovulacija je prosla, ocekujte mengu ovih dana. jeste smanjili dojanje?

a ja nisam. cak mislim da je imala jos jedan skok prosli tjedan.
i sa starijom sam dobila nakon 6mj.

ne kuzim zasto  :Sad: 
ne zelim mengu, ne zelim  :Sad: 

a imam sve simptome: ten mi se pokvario zadnjih mjesec dana, kosa mi se prije masti, napuhana sam za riknut i trbuh mi je veci nego nakon sto je bio 3mj. nakon poroda...

pokusavam shvatiti kako uz ekolosko dojenje (spavamo skupa, doji na zahtjev kad god trazi, pa i kad joj nudim, nema dudice, ne razdvajamo se (osim kad spava)...zasto  :gaah:

----------


## aishwarya

s trećim bi mogla imati više sreće  :Grin: 
s prvom curom sam dobila nakon 6 tjedana, s drugom nakon nekih 6 mj, a s trećim još ništa. iako, čini mi se, ne zadugo

----------


## blackberry

> Ima netko kome nije stigla ni nakon 17 mjeseci, ili duže?


meni...tek nakon 18 ili 19...nisam sad sigurna. s prvim i s drugim djetetom isto.

----------


## cikla

Evo, 15 meseci nakon porođaja sam dobila prvu menstruaciju, mesec dana nakon što sam prestala da je dojim noću. Dva dana sam imala blago krvarenje, a onda dva dana ništa. Izgleda će i kod mene trebati vremena da se ustale ciklusi.

----------


## bibai

> Ima netko kome nije stigla ni nakon 17 mjeseci, ili duže?


1x nakon 17 mjeseci, 2x nakon 20 mj. Nije to tako neuobičajeno.

----------


## seven of nine

> Ima netko kome nije stigla ni nakon 17 mjeseci, ili duže?


 :Klap:  ta sam! 17 mjeseci i jos nista.. MILOTA!  :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

nakon 7,5 mjeseci uz dojenje danju i noću

----------


## lasta

nakon 2 mjeseca bez obzira na dojenje

a jedva cekala da budem trudna da malo odmorim od nje i onda u trudnoci jos i krvarila 3 mjeseca :gaah:

----------


## Trina

Evo ja ni nakon godinu dana nisam dobila. Prvi put da mi je ovako. Istina, dojim je abnormalno često ali nisam mislila da ću ovako dugo biti pošteđena

----------


## mravak

Blago vam se što tako dugo nemate M...ja dobila nakon 3 mj. (a nakon poroda sam krvarila mjesec dana) , dojila sam često i puno do njenih 14mj. ...

 Evo jedna zanimljiva stvar...Svekrvina mama  ima 11stero djece...9 cura i 2 dečka...nakon svake cure bi M dobila nakon mjesec dana...a nakon ova 2 dečka dok bi ih dojila ništa  :Smile:  zanimljivo.....

----------


## mikka

ima ih koje nisu dobile i po 2 godine, i vise, tak da ne brinite i budite sretne  :Grin: 

jer postojimo mi koje dobivamo nakon 2-3-4 mjeseca unatoc dojenju na zahtjev, cak i tandemskom (leonisa ovo je islo tebe  :Grin: , 6 mjeseci je super). jedna frendica je dojila blizanke i starije dijete i dobila nakon 7 tjedana, e to je baksuz  :lool: 

druga frendica dojila jedno dijete i dobila nakon 2 godine

----------


## malo janje

mi napunili 13 mj bez tete  :Smile: )))

----------


## leonisa

> ima ih koje nisu dobile i po 2 godine, i vise, tak da ne brinite i budite sretne 
> 
> jer postojimo mi koje dobivamo nakon 2-3-4 mjeseca unatoc dojenju na zahtjev, cak i tandemskom (leonisa ovo je islo tebe , 6 mjeseci je super). jedna frendica je dojila blizanke i starije dijete i dobila nakon 7 tjedana, e to je baksuz 
> 
> druga frendica dojila jedno dijete i dobila nakon 2 godine


 :lool: 
ok, sad sam sretna sto sam "izdrzala" 6mj.
mislim, babinje sam imala 7 tjedana. upucala bi se da sam dobila odmah mengu. UPUCALA!

----------


## Traveller

ja dobila 6 tjedana nakon poroda tako da sa njegovih osam mjeseci sada sam skroz zaboravila na onaj divni nemenstruali period od 9 mj   :Razz:

----------


## mikka

i meni je doslo da se upucam par puta. prestanu lohije i hop! evo gospodice. aaaaaaaaaa!!

----------


## Smokvica.

ja prvi put nakon 7mj, a sad evo vec i 9ipo pa nista. Al  meni menzis ne predstavlja nikakvu inkomodaciju odkad koristim mooncup , tako da se uopce ne zamaram time  :Cool:

----------


## marusha99

Ja dobila 49.dan nakon poroda, nazalost nisam medju onim "povlastenim" zenama koje dok doje nemaju menzis.
Smrc

----------


## mare78

t je proslavio 1.rođendan-od menge ni traga ni glasa...dojim!

----------


## filip

Mi dojimo evo već 9,5 mjeseci i još nisam dobila ali me trbuh boli već paar dana.E sad il sam trudna il če doći teta M.

----------


## Optimisticna

Mi dojimo 5 mjeseci i još ništa.

----------


## Nitenaja

Nakon sva tri poroda došla "tetkica" s dva mjeseca po porodu,a dojila sam  cjelo vrijeme.

----------


## Franny

evo, meni nakon 1. poroda došla nakon 8 mjeseci (dojila sam 18 mjeseci), a sad nakon 3 mjeseca. iskreno, bila sam malo iznenađena, vjerovala sam da mi neće 1. M doći još godinama, dapače, da ću ući u menopauzu nedočekavši je  :Grin: .

----------


## filip

Ja dobila prekjucer.Malo mi je curkalo samo smečkasto,i to je to.Sad več treči dan nista na ulošku.Neznam dal da to racunam u M ili ne.

----------


## Zuska

Stigla točno četrdeseti dan nakon poroda i ostala .. uz dojenje od 14 mjeseci.

----------


## cikla

Čitam neku knjigu o dečjoj prehrani i naiđem na sledeće: 
"-Istraživanja su pokazala da se u mnogo žena koje za vrijeme dojenja nisu bile suzdržane na seksualnom području, rano opet javila menstruacija. Kakvoća, a prije svega količina mlijeka bila je nerijetko smanjena i tako je čak došlo i do zastoja u stvaranju mlijeka. Orgazmom se smanjuje sadržaj fosfata u majčinom mlijeku, a njegovo veliko smanjenje može imati negativan učinak na sadržaj lecitina, što opet može biti štetno za razvoj mozga malog djeteta.
-Pri dojenju djeteta isključivo majčinim mlijekom, bez druge dodatne hrane, može se dozrijevanje sljedećeg za oplodnju sposobnog jajašca u jajnicima, i time ponovno nastupanje periodične ovulacije, odgađati do dvije godine.
Tako tijekom tog vremena nije ni pri seksualnoj aktivnosti moguća trudnoća. Na taj bi način priroda sama regulirala razmak između rađanja."

A ja dobila 15 meseci od poroda. Baš sam se suzdržavala. Jadan MM.

----------


## Zuska

Iz kojeg je stoljeća ta knjiga?

----------


## cikla

Piše:
Njemački izdavač 2003.
Đakovo 2006.

----------


## Zuska

Sve ovo što pišeš je kod mene upravo potpuno suprotno, mengu sam dobila unatoč nepostojanju seksualnih odnosa neko vrijeme nakon poroda i unatoč dojenju na zahtjev prvih 6 mjeseci i dva dana bebinog života. 

No, pretpostavljam da postoje i neke reference na istraživanja na koja se poziva, buduci da ove teze u najmanju ruku zvuče, ajd bit ću blaga, prilično čudno. 
Ili je to neka religijska knjiga/izdavač?

----------


## Trina

ja dobila 10 dana nakon što sam stala dojiti, znači 14 mj.

----------


## Zuska

Meni je menga ponekad znala bit dosta obilna pa uz vječito dojenje i nespavanje, tih dana sam znala bit ko zombi. S tim da je dan, dva prije menge beba bila GROZNA, gora od mog pms-a, jadna, dobivala je moje lude hormone kroz mlijeko  :Smile:

----------


## cikla

Isto sam dobila desetak dana nakon što sam prestala dojiti na zahtev.

Knjiga nije religijska, ali je o vegetarijanstvu i sirovoj hrani, pa ne sedne baš svakom. A navodi on još i mnogo drugih razloga za rano javljanje menstruacije, kao zagađenje, stres, ishrana bogata mesom... Što se tiče istraživanja uvek ih uzimam sa rezervom, jer često je slučaj da ono što žele dokazati i potvrde. Ovo mi je bilo zanimljivo jer nisam nigde našla sličan podatak, pa sam zato i citirala.

----------


## Zuska

Ja sam sebi rano dobivanje menge (40-ti dan od poroda, baš zanimljivo) protumačila kao poruku prirode meni samoj da izvolim požuriti s drugim djetetom jer više nemam toliko vremena...pa mi je, eto, priroda izašla u susret da mogu zatrudniti i dok dojim  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

mislim da rano dobivanje menge i ostale blagodati dolaze s visim razinama estrogena (sto moze imati veze i sa mesom i sa zeljom za seksom)

----------


## Jadranka

U mene jos nista - jupi - ja bi do sljedece bebe bez dobivene menstruacije  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> U mene jos nista - jupi - ja bi do sljedece bebe bez dobivene menstruacije


Pa teoretski, i to je moguce  :Smile: 

Ni kod mene još nista nakon 8 mjeseci i uopce mi ne fali.

----------


## Kaae

Jel se tu podnose zalbe?

Prvo osam tjedana lohija. Osam!

I onda tocno 16 tjedana nakon poroda prokrvarim. Ok, nije ovo neka menga koju poznajem, ali nisam nikad prije ni bila trudna, pa tko ce znati. Dojim na zahtjev, sise me non stop, ovo ono. Meso ne volim, a ni seks mi bas nesto nije na jelovniku. Ovo nesto brljavi sad vec cetvrti dan, a da sam skupljala, ne bih imala dovoljno ni za onaj dnevni ulozak.

Gdje se isplacuje odsteta? :/

----------


## Zuska

S moje perspektive 16 tjedana je super, to je koliko, 3,5 mjeseca od poroda? Ja imala lohije skoro 5 tjedana, a onda šesti dobila mengu. I nije preskočila ni jednom u svih 14 mjeseci dojenja na zahtjev. To da netko nema mengu po godinu, godinu i pol, meni izgleda kao SF. 

Drži se i pazi se, naporno bude imati i mengu i dojiti, pogotovo ako ne spavaš noćima.

----------


## puntica

> Jel se tu podnose zalbe?
> 
> Prvo osam tjedana lohija. Osam!
> 
> I onda tocno 16 tjedana nakon poroda prokrvarim. Ok, nije ovo neka menga koju poznajem, ali nisam nikad prije ni bila trudna, pa tko ce znati. Dojim na zahtjev, sise me non stop, ovo ono. Meso ne volim, a ni seks mi bas nesto nije na jelovniku. Ovo nesto brljavi sad vec cetvrti dan, a da sam skupljala, ne bih imala dovoljno ni za onaj dnevni ulozak.
> 
> Gdje se isplacuje odsteta? :/


nema odštete, nažalost  :Sad: 
meni je prvi put bilo isto tako
ako te tješi, nakon drugog poroda su lohije trajale jako jako malo, a menga je došla nakon cca 11 mjeseci (a dijete je puno manje visilo na sisi od ove prve)

----------


## leonisa

da budem partibrejkerica, nakon prvog poroda lohije ako 2-3 tjedna, menda nakon 6mj.
nakon drugog skoro 8 tjedana, menga opet nakon 6.
uz to sam skoro cijelu trudnocu nosila uloske.
jedina je utjeha sto mi ciklus traje 30 dana, a ne 21.

----------


## trampolina

Juhuhu, ovaj put još ništa, nakon 11.5 mjeseci  :Smile: 

Prošli put mi je došla nakon 11 mjeseci, bilo bi super da me pusti do ljeta.

Ot, nadam se da se neću ureći ovim topicom.

----------


## ježić

> Ot, nadam se da se neću ureći ovim topicom.


Ja sam se hvalila prije mjesec dana kako nema još ništa pa me zato ovaj mjesec iznenadila.

Znači, došla točno 9 mj i 1 dan nakon poroda. Automatski sam se opskrbila ultrasuperduper noćnim ulošcima očekujući poplave po običaju, ali mi na kraju nisu uopće trebali. Trajala 4 dana i gotovo. Ja prezadovoljna, samo da tako i ostane.

----------


## puntica

> jedina je utjeha sto mi ciklus traje 30 dana, a ne 21.


moj se nakon prvog poroda skratio, sa 42-44 dana na 37-39 dana  :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Meni prije ciklus trajao 25 dana, točno u sat. Sad se malo skratio i nije više tako točan (21-24 dana). Ali zato i dalje kod ovulacije jedva hodam.

----------


## cikla

Meni je ovulacija bolna kada desni jajnik radi i tada mi traje ciklus 28 dana, a kada je levi aktivan nikakve tegobe nemam i traje 23 dana. Ranije su mi bili ciklusi od 24-26 dana.




> Trajala 4 dana i gotovo. Ja prezadovoljna, samo da tako i ostane.


Prva menstruacija mi je trajala 2 dana. Sada se ustalilo na 6.

----------


## Kaae

Ja i dalje vjerujem da je ovo samo neka prolazni pomak kozmicke ravnoteze.  :drama:   :štrika:

----------


## Optimisticna

evo ide sedam mjeseci i još ništa. ALI presjeklo me neki dan u jajniku, imam promjene raspoloženja (nešto prestrašno, mm me izbjegava i uopće ne razgovaramo), bez obzira na vježbe i prehranu trbuh mi je ko balon, imam jaki iscjedak i sve se nadam da je ovom iščekivanju kraj. Imam dojam da ću puknut ko kokica. Nikad nisam mislila da ću jedva čekat menzis.

----------


## Kaae

Evo ti moj, ako bas toliko zelis.  :lool:

----------


## leonisa

ja tako pucam svaki ciklus od kad je ponovo krenulo  :Sick:

----------


## puntica

> ja tako pucam svaki ciklus od kad je ponovo krenulo


i ja
osim toga imam i bolne ovulacije, tako da me zapravo, non stop nešto boli - ili ovuliram, ili curim, ili imam pms  :cupakosu:

----------


## leonisa

s tugom i jadom te potpisujem.

----------


## Zuska

također  :drama:

----------


## Optimisticna

neće valjda biti tako na dalje....baš me pita- sad sam navalila na bakalar i masline, još onako usput par čokoladnih jaja sva sretna što imam dan odmora po programu vježbanja pa imam vremena jesti. Zašit ću si usta.

----------


## Inka_1

Pozdrav svima,
evo mog pitanja. Rodila sam prije 7 tjedana, krvarenje bilo obilno par dana poslije poroda,kasnije kao zadnji dan menstruacije.
Sveukupno prestalo nakon 4 tjedna. Poslije 6 tjedana bila na kontrolnom pregledu na kojem je doktor ustanovio da je sve ok.
Nakon toga počelo krvarenje koje traje sad već par dana, oblino kao otprilike menstruacija,ali svijetlocrvene boje.
Znam da je moguće da i je menstruacija,ali mi se nekako čini kao da je taj pregled to potaknuo. I je li moguće da su još uvijek
lohije ovoliko poslije poroda? Ima li kakvih sličnih iskustava? Zahvaljujem unaprijed  :Smile: 
I nisam spomenula, isključivo dojim,a osim tog krvarenja nemam nikakve druge smetnje

----------


## dasha

> Pozdrav svima,
> evo mog pitanja. Rodila sam prije 7 tjedana, krvarenje bilo obilno par dana poslije poroda,kasnije kao zadnji dan menstruacije.
> Sveukupno prestalo nakon 4 tjedna. Poslije 6 tjedana bila na kontrolnom pregledu na kojem je doktor ustanovio da je sve ok.
> Nakon toga počelo krvarenje koje traje sad već par dana, oblino kao otprilike menstruacija,ali svijetlocrvene boje.
> Znam da je moguće da i je menstruacija,ali mi se nekako čini kao da je taj pregled to potaknuo. I je li moguće da su još uvijek
> lohije ovoliko poslije poroda? Ima li kakvih sličnih iskustava? Zahvaljujem unaprijed 
> I nisam spomenula, isključivo dojim,a osim tog krvarenja nemam nikakve druge smetnje


Žao mi je da ovo nisam ranije vidjela....uglavnom, rodila prije 5 mj., krvarenje trajalo 5 tjedana, nakon toga svako malo imam krvavi ili smečkasti iscjedak, s time da sam prvu mengu dobila prije 20-tak dan (dojim često i rodila na carski). Bila na pregledu i napravila papu, sve je ok...navodno da taj iscjedak ili lagano krvarenje imam jer često dojim...

----------


## mare78

imam par pitanja...dojim još uvijek,i to dosta često,miš ima malo više od 17 mjeseci...tamo negdje sa njegovih 14,5 mjeseci imala sam tri dana neko smeđe lagano krvarnje,meni se to nije činilo kao menga,jer me ni malo nije posjećalo na moje stare prijateljice koje su me rušile u krevet I trajale po 5 dana uz obilno krvarenje...nakon dva mjeseca, sa djetetovih oko 16 mjeseci opet nekakvo krvarenje u trajanju od tri dana. sasvim bezbolno,ovaj puta mrvicu obilnije I sa malo svježe krvi (oprostite na plastičnim opisima)-uglavnom, ono što mene zbunjuje je sljedeće-jesu li to bile menstruacije? tako oskudne I tako kratkog vijeka? ako nisu, kakva su to krvarenja? ima li još netko sa ovakvim pojavama?

----------


## Kaae

> Ja i dalje vjerujem da je ovo samo neka prolazni pomak kozmicke ravnoteze.


Bio to prolazni pomak ili ne, do sad se jos nije vratio...

----------


## Jadranka

> Bio to prolazni pomak ili ne, do sad se jos nije vratio...


Moja prija je tako dobila prvu menstruaciju sest tjedana nakon poroda, a drugu 11 mjeseci kasnije.

Ja jos cekam  :Wink:

----------


## Optimisticna

evo ja na majčin dan dočekala svoju mengu.  :Grin:  Krenula nepretenciozno i mislim si: "U kako lijepo...ko da mi nije niš...". Danas tj. noćas sam završila na pelenama od malog - sašila me... Ako potraje dva dana idem na hitnu.

----------


## Kaae

> Bio to prolazni pomak ili ne, do sad se jos nije vratio...


Dobro da sam nesto rekla.    :oklagija:  :drek:  :cupakosu:

----------


## Inka_1

> Žao mi je da ovo nisam ranije vidjela....uglavnom, rodila prije 5 mj., krvarenje trajalo 5 tjedana, nakon toga svako malo imam krvavi ili smečkasti iscjedak, s time da sam prvu mengu dobila prije 20-tak dan (dojim često i rodila na carski). Bila na pregledu i napravila papu, sve je ok...navodno da taj iscjedak ili lagano krvarenje imam jer često dojim...


nisam čula da krvarenje tako dugo nakon poroda može bit od čestog dojenja. 
uglavnom nakon tog mog krvarenja početkom prošlog mjeseca više ništa.
možda i nije bila menstruacija

----------


## dasha

Nakon poroda sam 5 tjedana krvarila, (lohije), a nakon toga svako malo iscjedak smečkasti koji traje 2 dana pa stane, pojavljuje se svaka 2 tjedna! Kod ginekologa nije bilo nekog konkretnog odgovora na tu pojavu, ali nalazi su uredni i dr. kaže da je sve ok. Sestra mi je rekla da je taj iscjedak vjerojatno zbog čestog dojenja, ali moram priznati da niti ja to još nisam čula a ovo mi je treće dijete! Imala sam i jednu menstruaciju do sada, već je prošlo mjedec dana od nje ali se sljedeća ne pojavljuje!!!

----------


## spunky125

kod mene tako s 1., s tim da mjesečnicu nisam dobila prvu godinu uopće, sve je bilo u redu, svi nalazi uredni. S drugim je kraće bilo, a sad ćemo vidjeti nakon 3.

----------


## Optimisticna

Bila, prošla, dva dana luđački, a onda tri dana ni vrit ni mino... bez bolova, grčeva, ma krasota. Nek bude svaka takva.

----------


## filip

Dajte mi malo pomognite ako koja zna.Prvu M sam dobila 18.2-traje 1 dan,druga m.nakon 15 dana i traje sedam dana,treća m.je došla za 47 dana,i sad ovaj mjesec još nista.Muče me već tri dana bolovi na dnu leđa i trbuha.sad je vec 48 dan ciklusa.
Još dojim na zahtjev,beba je stara 14 mj.
Pa jel normalno da imam ovako zbrčkane cikluse?Svakako ču kod ginića dr.tjedan ako ne dobijem prije.

----------


## -Rosa-

Prvu menstruaciju sam dobila 35.dan od poroda. Bila je strašno obilna, ali bezbolna, trajala je 5 dana kao i inače. Sad je prošlo 35.dana a ja još nisam dobila drugu menstruaciju...kad je vrijeme za drugu? Isključivo dojim

----------


## Jadranka

Stigla nakon tocno 17 mjeseci  :Wink:

----------


## Kaae

Moje opet nema, sad vec 47 dana. Nis' mi jasno. Ono, nije trebala ni doci, ako ne misli dolaziti normalno, svakih 31 dana, kao i prije. Bljak.

----------


## BigBlue

Vidim da je kaae otvorila knjigu žalbe, pa da i ja malo cendram... Moji ciklusi su inače bili 29 dana i dobila sam ravno 29. dan nakon carskog (nisam dojila, ali sam se izdajala). 21 dan krvarenja, tjedan dana dobre volje, i ajmo ispočetka. I od onda svakih 29 dana, kao vurica, i još uredno ovuliram od prvog ciklusa, tako da se i meni po glavi mota zuskina poruka




> Ja sam sebi rano dobivanje menge (40-ti dan od poroda, baš zanimljivo) protumačila kao poruku prirode meni samoj da izvolim požuriti s drugim djetetom jer više nemam toliko vremena...


Ali od poroda nema više bolnih mengi, nema pms-a (ok, i on je nakon puberteta blaži, mada mi se ponekad čini da sam izašla iz puberteta s 3 banke). Bar nešto...

----------


## giussepe

Evo i moja je stigla nakon 13 mjeseci :Sad: ((
On je danas nemoguc... Kazu ljudi djeca nece sisat kad majka dobije mengu, eno on danas nista pojeo nije osim mog mlijeka. Ja se nisam cijeli dan skinula iz pidjame i ne znam za sebe. On je nemoguc ja jos nemogucija!!!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......

----------


## Jadranka

Moj se pred moju prvu menstruaciju (sa 17 mjeseci) nacicavao kao lud. Sad se (valjda) priblizava i druga i isto pojacano cica.

----------


## trampolina

> Moj se pred moju prvu menstruaciju (sa 17 mjeseci) nacicavao kao lud. Sad se (valjda) priblizava i druga i isto pojacano cica.


 A ja se pitam zašto T. zadnja tri dana sisa k'o novorođenče, svakih pola sata-sat gucne i to s velikim guštom.

I jutros, tanaaaa, vratila se prijateljica nakon 15.5 mjeseci. Iako je ljeto, i nije baš da bi je naručila sad, svejedno mi je bilo nekako srcu milo.

----------


## giussepe

A evo moj nije pred mengu vec kad je stigla. 
Meni je bas bilo lijepo bez nje. :Undecided: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## margaretica

Kod mene prošlo 20 mjeseci i još ništa. 

Mislila sam da sam rekorderka, ali sam pročitala ovo ispred i vidim da ima još iznimaka. 

Jedva čekam da dođe.

----------


## margaretica

Xena mi je na drugoj temi rekla da nije normalno da se menstruacije ne dobije toliko dugo. E sad, ja sam tražila po netu i nigdje ne piše kada bi se najkasnije trebala dobiti a da je to normalno. Na pregledu sam bila i imala sam nekih problema koje sam, nadam se, riješila i koji nisu vezani uz dojenje i hormonski status. Ima li netko iz prve ruke da je dobio nakon tako dugo vremena i je li se nešto promijenilo u učestalosti dojenja što je pokrenulo žlijezde? Ne znam, i ja se pitam hoće li nakon toliko vremena moje tijelo tj žlijezde znati šta treba raditi?

----------


## Jadranka

Meni je ginekolog neki dan rekao da je sve normalno dok dojim. Ja sam dobila prvu menstruaciju sa momcicevih 17 mjeseci. I od tada sam imala 4; 1 normalnu, i 3 sasave. Kod nekih treba vremena da se to dovede u ravnotezu, posebno ako dijete vrlo intenzivno sisa (a koliko se sjecam s neke druge teme, tvoje je veliki cicoljubac). A ne brini se, znat ce tvoje tijelo sto treba. Ako je znalo s 13-14 godina, kad je sve to prvi put proradilo, znat ce i sada... samo polako.

----------


## XENA

U prosjeku žena nakon poroda dobije prvu menstruaciju za tri do šest mjeseci.
Nisam imala pojma da ima i ovakvih "extrema" da ne dobiju m. više od godine dana ili skoro dvije! I žao mi je što nisam u njima  :Grin: 
Obje bebe su bile intezivne "sisavice", ova mala svaka dva sata i danju i noću a eto meni menge nakon 3 mjeseca
Očito imam jako plodno tijelo  :Grin:

----------


## Jadranka

Moja rodica je nakon oba poroda dobila menstruaciju tek kad je prestala dojit, jednom nakon dvi godine, a drugi put nakon 17 mjeseci.

----------


## Ginger

Ja oba puta dobila tocno 8 tjedana nakon poroda
Uz iskljucivo dojenje
Koma... Ja se nadala da cu bar pola godine biti mirna...e sipak...

----------


## martinaP

> Xena mi je na drugoj temi rekla da nije normalno da se menstruacije ne dobije toliko dugo. E sad, ja sam tražila po netu i nigdje ne piše kada bi se najkasnije trebala dobiti a da je to normalno. Na pregledu sam bila i imala sam nekih problema koje sam, nadam se, riješila i koji nisu vezani uz dojenje i hormonski status. Ima li netko iz prve ruke da je dobio nakon tako dugo vremena i je li se nešto promijenilo u učestalosti dojenja što je pokrenulo žlijezde? Ne znam, i ja se pitam hoće li nakon toliko vremena moje tijelo tj žlijezde znati šta treba raditi?


Nema ti tu normalno/nenormalno, kako kod koje žene. Neke ovako kao Ginger (čaj i ranije, odmah kako nastavak babinja nakon 6 tjedana), a neke ne dobiju M dok imaju makar jedan podoj dnevno. Znam ženu koja nije imala M sve dok dijete sa 2 i pol godine nije prestalo dojiti, a nakon potpunog prekida dojenja dobila je odmah idući mjesec.

----------


## peppa&braci

evo dosla sam samo  kukat..
1. porod lohije 40dana ,vjestica dosla 41 dan ( bez obzira na dojenje) ni jedna nije izostala a samo jedna je kasnila nakon toga :Cool: 
2.porod 45dana lohije 4dana neindetificirano krvarenje i nakon 15 dana vjestica. bebac ima 5mj i jos ni jedna nije preskocila ...uzas :cupakosu:   a dojim li ga dojim..neznan ocu plakat il se smijat

----------


## Ginger

Evo, rusim osobne rekorde
Prva dva puta menga stigla 8 tjedana nakon poroda, a ovaj put 7  :cupakosu: 
Sve to uz iskljucivo dojenje i nakon 6 tjedana lohija
Ovaj put je tako obilna da se ne mogu nacuditi, vec me malo strah  :Confused: 
Nikad u zivotu mi nije bilo tako obilno, nadam se da nece potrajati

----------


## martinaP

Joj, Ginger, ne zavidim ti. Imam prijateljicu kojoj se M samo nastavila na babinje, uz isključivo (reklo bi se ekološko) dojenje. Gin joj se na prvom pregledu čudom čudila.

----------


## Ginger

Uf, grozno....
Ma bas sam jadna
Dojim non-stop sva tri puta i svaki put isto
A moja sestra dojila svega tri mjeseca i nije dobila devet mjeseci
Nije fer  :Sad:

----------


## kljucic

prošli puta nakon 13 mj.
i sad sam već zabrinula jer ide već 14
sad čitam i laknulo mi je. jer sam sanjala da sam trudna  :Rolling Eyes: 
znači, ako sam te sree, mogu još duuugo bez nje.

----------


## mikka

bas nije fer. i ja sam sva 3 puta odmah dobila, uz iskljucivo dojenje, i 2 od 3 puta tandem  :Rolling Eyes: 

da nisi anemicna? onda hoce to krvarenje ko blesavo

----------


## Apsu

Evo ja sam zbog Ginger cak sanjala da sam mengu dobila  :Grin:  .. Danas cak brijem da imam pms  :Rolling Eyes:  dok nisam procitala da je ona dobila mengu sva 3 puta nisam ni znala da se to moze i nabrijavala sam dragog kak nece morat pazit.. Jadan, sad se vise ne usudim  :Laughing:  

Inace, stvarno se nadam da ju necu dobit, evo danas 8 tjedana i cini mi se da su lohije napokon stale..

----------


## lulu-mama

Apsu, ovulaciju možeš imati i dugo prije menge. Tak da malo pripaziš. Osim ako drugo već nije u planu  :lool:

----------


## fingertips

Nakon godinu Dana... I uopce mi nije nedostajala! A doji sve U sesnaest!

----------


## Apsu

> Apsu, ovulaciju možeš imati i dugo prije menge. Tak da malo pripaziš. Osim ako drugo već nije u planu


Ma znam da, al kao manja je sansa nego inace, pa bi riskirala :D al nisam ja normalna, ne bi mi bilo zao ni da se zalomi odma drugo  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

mikka, stvarno?
pa bila sam anemicna u trudnoci, uzimala terapiju, al nakon poroda nista vise...
hm, sad si mi dala misliti...

Apsu  :Laughing:  sori, nisam te htjela zabrinuti
Al vidis da ima svijetlih primjera
A sto se tice snova - i mm i ja smo sanjali da smo dobili blizance  :Shock:  tj. on je sanjao da sam trudna, a ja da sam ih rodila

----------


## Argente

Ja je još nisam dobila (skoro 6mj., isključivo dojenje) i to mi je s jedne strane drago, dok me s druge kopka da nisam potiho preskočila u menopauzu  :Shock:

----------


## Ginger

Ajde Arđo, ne budali!
Budi sretna na privremenoj postedi  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto da se i ja pohvalim! Dobila sam gospodju 3 mjeseca nakon poroda uz iskljucivo dojenje od svakih pola sata na ciki po danu, i svaki sat na ciki po noci. Uz to, doslo mi je da pobijem sve one koji tvrde da menga nakon poroda nije bolna, jer, ja sam se trgala od bolova. Uz to, mojoj princezi nije odgovaralo moje menstrualno mlijeko, pa bi me grizla za vrijeme dojenja i pljuvala mlijeko van. I tako je to! Kad si pehista, tu nista ne pomaze  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Mojoj nije odgovaralo ni moje PMS mlijeko  :Smile:

----------


## milamaja

Da se prijavim, i ja dobila, skoro 5 mjeseci od poroda. I valjda nije dosta što me sve boli nego je mala i cijelu noć morala imati cicu u ustima.  U ovakvim trenucima stvarno mi je muka što sam žena.

----------


## željkica

ja je još nisam dobila prošlo je 3 mj od poroda baš se i ja pitam kad će jer beba nije isključivo dojena.

----------


## lulu-mama

Suti zeljkice i budi sretna  :Cool:

----------


## Muma

Ja bih je htjela, ali ona mene nikad ne želi  :Laughing:  Mislim da će prva stići kad mi ginekologica da duphastone  :Mad:

----------


## Ginger

Kak to mislis ti bi htjela??!!
Si ponorela?

----------


## Muma

Valjda jesam  :Laughing:  Sve moje gospođice traju 2 dana - to mi je uvijek bio problem kod određivanja 1.dc za postupak...pa je nekak želja ostala ista - jedna dobra m  :Cool:

----------


## Apsu

Pridružujem se "sretnom" društvu  :Rolling Eyes:  na kvadrat! Preko 55 dana lohije, bila mirna 10 dana i evo je.. Iskljucivo dojenje.. Nebi mi bilo krivo da mi malac nije lud na cici vec tri dana, pusta, place, vristi, bori se a njom, sve valjda zbog menge a ja zivaca nemam..

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja bih je htjela, ali ona mene nikad ne želi  Mislim da će prva stići kad mi ginekologica da duphastone


ja bi isto htjela da mi menga dođe što prije .... pa da se pošteno keksnem  :Laughing:  jer ovako to izgleda kao da me netko zašio cijelu dole (čak sam i giniću išla s tim riječima  :Laughing: )

----------


## S2000

Prijava  :Sad: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gabi25

Ja još nisam dobila, evo malena ima 9,5 mjeseci, do 6 mj isključivo dojena. Čisto mi je dobro ovak, uopće mi ne fali  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Al se povecava ova lista...

Gabi, ni meni ne bi falila
Jos kad se sjetim da ce mala svaki mjesec ludovati na cici zbog toga, jooooj

Bluebella pa zapravo ti mogu reci da i jest puno bolji seks nakon
Ono, skroz isto ko i prije trudnoce (samo mi fali malo kondicije  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella pa zapravo ti mogu reci da i jest puno bolji seks nakon
> Ono, skroz isto ko i prije trudnoce (samo mi fali malo kondicije  )


kod mene postoji želja al jednostavno ne ide. probat cemo s lubrikantima, kupili ih al nikako isprobati, sve me strah boli

----------


## Ginger

Lakse je puno s lubrikantom
Samo polako...

----------


## Apsu

Kod mene ipak nije bila menga, bila sam prokrvarila nesto malo tamnu krv i gotovo.. Evo mene bas s pregleda.. Pita me ginekologica jel puno dojim, ja reko da a ona da se vidi po stijenci, da je jako tanka i to znaci da necu tako skoro dobiti mengu  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Kod mene ipak nije bila menga, bila sam prokrvarila nesto malo tamnu krv i gotovo.. Evo mene bas s pregleda.. Pita me ginekologica jel puno dojim, ja reko da a ona da se vidi po stijenci, da je jako tanka i to znaci da necu tako skoro dobiti mengu


Nemoj se unaprijed veseliti da će to tako i ostati na duže staze.  :Grin: 
Kod mene isti nalaz 3 mjeseca nakon poroda, da bi nakon nepunih 6 mjeseci ipak dobila, isključivom dojenju i jako revnom sisaču unatoč.

Doduše, obzirom na PCOS i neimanje menstruacije bez Duphastona prije T, mene je moja M djelomično i obradovala.  :Razz:

----------


## Ginger

Eh, da je do dojenja, ne bih ja dobila duuuuuugo niti jedan put

----------


## željkica

Stigla je danas!!!!! :cupakosu:

----------


## Ginger

Meni i druga  :Rolling Eyes: 
Obilne ko nikad do sad

----------


## vikki

Evo i mene  :Sad: , stigla 6 i pol mjeseci nakon poroda uz dojenje na zahtjev (s tim da dečko i nije baš zahtjevan zadnja dva mjeseca), nadala sam se da neće još. MM je samo komentirao: valjda će krenuti i lubrikacija  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

vikki  :Laughing:  za tm-a

eh, meni 6 mjeseci zvuci kao blazenstvo
ja uz dojenje na zahtjev dobijem 7-8 tjedana nakon poroda
i tako svaki put  :Sad:

----------


## vikki

> eh, meni 6 mjeseci zvuci kao blazenstvo
> ja uz dojenje na zahtjev dobijem 7-8 tjedana nakon poroda
> i tako svaki put


Pročitala sam, baš nemaš sreće  :Sad:  (ali ti je sigurno seksualni život bolji od moga  :Wink: )
Inače, mali nešto bolje cica ova dva dana (konačno), ne znam je li do toga ili zbog izbijanja zuba.

----------


## Apsu

Jel se vrati sa mengom lubrikacija? Ako da, ja je ipak želim  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> Jel se vrati sa mengom lubrikacija? Ako da, ja je ipak želim


Meni da  :Smile: 
Seks prije i seks poslije - neusporedivo

vikki ima nesto u tome, vratilo se na staro cim sam dobila, hehe

----------


## željkica

> Meni i druga 
> Obilne ko nikad do sad


preobilna ovo je užas,a tako je bilo lipo bez nje!

----------


## corinaII

Juhuuuuuu evo i meni stigla manga tri  mjeseca nakon poroda..... Isto dojim bebicu.... A sad bi bilo fora da zovem Poljaka : doktore evo mi menge mogu ja u postupak  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Pa ja sam stvarno rijetka sretnica, evo prošlo i vise od 10 mj a nje još nema. Kad moze najkasnije doći- godinu nakon poroda? Kad skroz prestanem dojiti?

----------


## Bluebella

moje isto nema... evo već 4mj al ja sam jedna od onih koja ju priželjkuje.
želja za keksom mi je nula bodova, čak sam ju nakon poroda i imala, al polako je opadala i sad je na nuli  :Undecided:  jadan moj dragi.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Juhuuuuuu evo i meni stigla manga tri  mjeseca nakon poroda..... Isto dojim bebicu.... A sad bi bilo fora da zovem Poljaka : doktore evo mi menge mogu ja u postupak


i reka bi ti dok ne staneš dojiti nema baš smisla  :Wink:

----------


## zika

evo, prijavljujem prvi dan prve menstruacije, beba je 10 mjeseci. sa svo troje djece m je došla sa 10-11 mjeseci starosti bebe.

----------


## Inda_os

Kod mene još ništa, prošlo je 15mj od poroda

----------


## sara38

Meni stigla nakon 4 mjeseca, dojila sam skoro do godinu dana.

----------


## gianna87

Nije tema, ali vidim da ste komentirale pa da ne otvaram novu. Žene drage, da li je samo meni sex nakon poroda koma zbog "sindroma tunel-hrenovka" :Embarassed:  mislila sam kako ću se jadat da je preusko, ovak onak ali kad ono sasvim obrnut problem! da li se ikad stanje vrati na staro, da napomenem prošlo je 5,5 mjeseci?

----------


## mikka

> Pa ja sam stvarno rijetka sretnica, evo prošlo i vise od 10 mj a nje još nema. Kad moze najkasnije doći- godinu nakon poroda? Kad skroz prestanem dojiti?


moze proci i 2 godine i vise da ne dode ako dojis

----------


## Gabi25

Evo došla i meni, nakon nešto vise od 11 mjeseci od poroda. Nije bas trebala danas kad idem na svadbu :Sad:  ja i dalje dojim, ništa nismo smanjili dojenje ali eto, odlučila je doći. A bilo je bas lijepo bez nje

----------


## Inesz

> Nije tema, ali vidim da ste komentirale pa da ne otvaram novu. Žene drage, da li je samo meni sex nakon poroda koma zbog "sindroma tunel-hrenovka" mislila sam kako ću se jadat da je preusko, ovak onak ali kad ono sasvim obrnut problem! da li se ikad stanje vrati na staro, da napomenem prošlo je 5,5 mjeseci?



rano je još, niske su razine estrogena. bit će bolje kad se uspostavi ovarijski tj. menstruacijski ciklus. ne brini, sve će biti kao prije, ako ne i bolje  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

> Nije tema, ali vidim da ste komentirale pa da ne otvaram novu. Žene drage, da li je samo meni sex nakon poroda koma zbog "sindroma tunel-hrenovka" mislila sam kako ću se jadat da je preusko, ovak onak ali kad ono sasvim obrnut problem! da li se ikad stanje vrati na staro, da napomenem prošlo je 5,5 mjeseci?


O blago tebi, ja sam tolko uska da sumnjam da su me previše zašili.. Mislim, tebi bar može uć  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam imala jedan dan malo jaci spotting,crvena krv. Onda neki mali ugrusak i stalo. Zbunilo me,taman dam mislila da je dosla menga

----------


## anamix

eto naletila na svoj post od prije 3 fodine. tad nije bila menga nego samo to jedno krvarenje. prava je došla nekih 10 mjeseci kasnije. malac je imao 2 godine. o da, rekao mi je doktor da sam ja svjetski fenomen. sad imam drugo dijete i 16 mjeseci je prošlo od poroda a kod mene ništa. u oba slučaja sam dojila, odnosno dojim

----------


## snupi

ja sam danas nasla smeđi icjedak, osjetila neku cudnu bol a tek nam je proslo 7 tjedana od poroda, izdajam se!

----------


## kekipeki

6 mjeseci i još ništa :D ali zato imam žuti iscjedak cijelo vrijeme, za koji doktor kaže da je posljedica zarastanja unutarnje rane, jer sam tokom poroda popucala iznutra...da li je neko imao slično iskustvo?

----------


## Muma

Zar JA? PCOS... m samo s duphastonom... evo je 2.5. bez ičeg  :Very Happy:  ... nakon ne znam koliko godina  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Muma, ja sam isti pcos ko ti...nadam se tvom scenariju  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

> 6 mjeseci i još ništa :D ali zato imam žuti iscjedak cijelo vrijeme, za koji doktor kaže da je posljedica zarastanja unutarnje rane, jer sam tokom poroda popucala iznutra...da li je neko imao slično iskustvo?


Da, ja imam zuti iscjedak.. Sad znam
i od čega  :Smile:

----------


## kekipeki

> Da, ja imam zuti iscjedak.. Sad znam
> i od čega


 :Love:  drago mi je da nisam sama...sve sam pretražila po netu i već sam mislila da sam ja neki izuzetak...trenutno tragam za nekim prirodnim lijekom, jer mi je dr "zaprijetio" spaljivanjem rane na idućoj kontroli  :Shock:

----------


## 123beba

> Da, ja imam zuti iscjedak.. Sad znam
> i od čega


Odlično! Sad i ja znam od čega je  :Wink:  a rana iznutra je bila poprilična... :/ 
Inače sam dobila nakon 9 mjeseci no nekako slabo... Sad čekam iduću da vidim hoće li se normalizirati.

----------


## Vrci

Evo i ova pcosovka dobila mengu. 2 dana prije 3mj od poroda  :Smile:  Boli kao trudovi, al došla je sama  :Laughing:  Čak i uz zeznutu štitnjaču i jaaako nizak tsh

----------


## kljucic

Došla 16 mj nakon poroda.

----------


## bella77

Meni je došla tek kad sam skroz prestala dojiti, 14mj nakon poroda.

----------


## phiphy

Prijavljujem i ja svoju prvu, pravu m. nakon poroda, 10 i pol mjeseci. Da li je netko primjetio da su mu m. bolnije nego prije? Meni ova je  :Sad:  . Ne znam da li dojenje ime veze u smislu da izaziva grčenje maternice?

----------


## Vrci

Da, ja sam plakala od boli,moji trudovi nisu bili takvi. A ne dojim.
Kazu da su nekima te prve menge bile bolne, a nekima se i nastavilo

----------


## Carmina406

Kod mene suprotno..prije poroda užasno bolne,nakon poroda ni neznam da ju imam (osim što se osjećam umornije,kao da sam na rezervi snage) bebi ima blizu 10mj,a ja ću uskoro dobiti 10ti put. Ciklusi 24dana..prekrasno nešto,al bar ne boli  :drama:

----------


## phiphy

Iz mene doslovno teče već treći dan  :Shock:  . Ja se stvarno nadam da je ovo ovako sad i možda još koji put i da ću se vratiti na staro, inače mi jedino preostaje baciti se na pravljenje druge bebe jer ovo je baš  :Sad:  .

----------


## Ginger

Meni su nakon ovog poroda prve dvije bile tako obilne da sam razmisljala otici na hitnu
Nakon toga se sredilo - prva dva dana srednje obilno, a onda slabo
Al prve dvije  :Shock:

----------


## phiphy

Uh, Ginger, nadam se tvom scenariju. Ja sve čekam kad će mi se početi mantati kao posljedica izgubljenih litara  :Grin:  krvi. Mislim stvaaaarno, dolazila sam u napast staviti one Chicco uloške za poslije poroda. Ostao mi je cijeli paket, ali mi ga bilo žao otvoriti pa nisam, ali ove regularne uloške napunim u roku keks! Danas sam planirala svašta nešto, a na kraju ostala doma mijenjajući uloške  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## Carmina406

Isto mi je bilo ko i Ginger,valjda dok se to izregulira...nakon drugog poroda nije bilo baš tako obilno,al je prečesto za moj ukus  :Sad:  već me nervira pomalo

----------


## Vrci

Meni je jačinom možda prvi dan jače nego prije poroda, ostalo je ok. I dalje je trajalo krvarenje 4 dana, i spotting 5.dan, kao i prije poroda. Samo je taj jedan dan bol bila užasna

----------


## memento

Prva bila nakon 6 mjeseci, bile neredovne sigurno prvih godinu i nesto, onda opet 28 dana. Kad kazem neredovne, mislim sarale do 30 i nesto dana, jednom je ja mislim bilo i vise. Nista obilnije, normalno blago krvarenje ko i uvijek. Posljednja 1 ili 2 opet postale bolne, ali ne kao prije. Do tad nimalo bolne.

----------


## LanaLana

Dosla menga tocno 4 i pol mj od poroda (iskljucivo dojim) trajala 2 dana opet dosla za 28 dana i trajala 3 dana hehe iduci put ocekujem da ce trajati 4 dana  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Meni su bolne isto kao i prije evo jutros stigla i boooooooli,a tako je lipo bez nje!

----------


## Ninunanu

evo mene dva mjeseca nakon poroda i još uvijek nisam stala krvarit, to je sad vec skoro neprimjetno, al i dalje nemogu bez dnevnog. Jeli bila ikoja u slicnoj situaciji ili bi se trebala zabrinut, a i puna mi je kapa više

----------


## Apsu

> evo mene dva mjeseca nakon poroda i još uvijek nisam stala krvarit, to je sad vec skoro neprimjetno, al i dalje nemogu bez dnevnog. Jeli bila ikoja u slicnoj situaciji ili bi se trebala zabrinut, a i puna mi je kapa više


Meni je 8 tjedana krvarilo dosta i još 2 tjedna u tragovima.. išla sam ginekologu i sve je bilo ok..

----------


## Ninunanu

a pa super onda :D
Sad bi bilo super da odma i mengu dobijem nakon  :Laughing:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Nakon prvog poroda ne sjecam se kad sam dobila, ali dosta brzo mozda neki cetvrti mjesec, a dojila sam jos uvijek. Drugi porod dobila sam 3 mj nakon poroda, ali 3 tjedna kako sam prestala dojiti.. mislim da bas i nije imala izbora nego doci

----------


## nela08

> a pa super onda :D
> Sad bi bilo super da odma i mengu dobijem nakon


Tako sam ja, krvarila 8 tjedana, zadnja dva slabo, ali prisutno, tjedan dana pauze pa menga! A dojila dan i noć isključivo bez duda, bočica ičega. Nakon drugog poroda dobila nakon 10 mjeseci, a još uvijek dojimo. Dakle, kod mene to nema veze jedno s drugim barem u prvom slučaju.

----------


## Ninunanu

još uvijek krvarim, doduše zadnja 3 dana obilnije pa se sve mislim da nije menga odma dosla. Ja također iskljucivo dojim al vidim da to nema veze s tim

----------


## Vrci

Meni druga menga došla, više nije bolna, ali traje dulje nego prije poroda. Prije je bilo 3 dana, danas mi je 5.dan (iako su zadnja 2 dana mali izljevi, čak skoro za dnevni uložak)

----------


## snupi

moja jos nije stigla a prosla 3 i pol mjeseca.

----------


## Vrci

Ako dojis,to nije nista cudno.

----------


## snupi

izdajam se  i to vec i  3,5 mj  imam 18 kg manje, 12 od poroda i jos 6 ovak jer me jako iscrpljuje!

----------


## Apsu

Kakvi su vam bili simptomi prije prve menge? 
Već me 3 dana ubija trbuh i križa kao da imam mengu a nemam nego mi curi nekakav čudni iscjedan, žučkasta sluz , baš se razvlači i puno je ima  :Undecided:  
I sad sam ja zabrinuta dal se to možda tijelo sprema na mengu ili nešto nije normalno, bol i čudna sluz mi nikako nisu dragi.. a ginekologica na godišnjem ...

----------


## phiphy

I meni je bilo tako, bol i puno sluzi, a sluz ti je plodna sluz, tj. ja sam sebi rekla da je to to jer je ista kao i plodna samo što je izlazila i izlazila, nikad stat, a rastezala se k'o žvakača  :Laughing: . Prije prve i druge kvazi menge (samo su zašporkale gaćice) je bilo stvarno puno sluzi, a sad kad je krenula prava m., ima je manje, tj. kao i prije poroda.

----------


## Apsu

Hvala phiphy, kolko god ju ne volim, bar mi je lakše da nije ništa drugo..

----------


## Ninunanu

Evo cini se da je meni ostao nekakav ugrusak i zato i dalje krvarim. Sva sreca netrebam na kiretažu, dobila terapiju tabletama i nadam se da cu ga se ubrzo riješit  :drek:

----------


## Apsu

Izgleda da je stigla.. Maleni jucer i danas skoro nista nije pocicao, kad mu dam cicu pogleda me kao da nisam normalna i okrene se..
Maloprije prokrvarila.. Ma fuj  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

> Izgleda da je stigla.. Maleni jucer i danas skoro nista nije pocicao, kad mu dam cicu pogleda me kao da nisam normalna i okrene se..
> Maloprije prokrvarila.. Ma fuj


Ajde, ajde, nakon ovog slijedi dobar seks  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

Oh da, zaboravih na to  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

> Oh da, zaboravih na to


 :Shock: 
Pa kako? Tog si se prvo trebala sjetiti  :lool: 

Evo, pitaj Bluebellu, ona jedva ceka da dobije  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

:Laughing:

----------


## Apsu

Prije 3 dana stigla kao druga menga.. Samo što je prva nakon poroda bila normalna, obilna, trajala nekoliko dana.. A sad već 3 dana ima malo krvi na papiru a ostalo tek tolko da zamaže gače.. Jel to računam kao mengu il?

----------


## nanimira

evo i moje...za sad nije tako bolna ni nešto obilna. dakle, nakon više od 8 mj. još dojimo.

----------


## nanimira

i mali update- nakon krvavih 10 dana mislim da se konačno smirila...bolovi su prva 4 dana bili skoro pa luđački, kasnije slabiji...al sam valjda opet anemična jer mi se stalno spava i mogu spavat ko top, čak me ni mini ne probudi...a uf...

----------


## Gabi25

Kad vam se nakon poroda normalizirao ciklus?
Meni je prva m došla nakon 11 mj, sljedeća nakon 40 i nešto dana, treća normalno nakon 30 dana (prije poroda su mi ciklusi bili 29-30 dana). I sad zadnje 2 mi dođu nakon 25-26 dana, to mi je bas sad čudno. Da odem doktoru ili da još pričekam? Još uvijek dojim btw

----------


## Inesz

Gabi, moje iskustvo: dobila sam 7 mjeseci nakon poroda uz dojenje na zahtjev. Dojila nakon toga još 19 mjeseci uz redovite mjesečnice.

Ja bih pratila još malo cikluse, pa onda doktoru.

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala ti Inesz!
Ima još kakvih iskustava?

----------


## 123beba

Meni je prva došla nakon 9 mj i to jako slaba i trajala 3 dana... A onda tek za 4 mjeseca je došla normalna... Sad čekam iduću da vidim hoće li se normalizirati... Ja bih na tvom mjestu popratila još koji ciklus pa ako se ne sredi otišla dr.

----------


## nela08

Možda ja grijesim, ali meni razlika u tri-cetiri dana nakon poroda uz dojenje se ne cine kao nešto zabrinjavajuće, možda  ako je jako bolno, obilno krvarenje ili neki drugi takvi simptomi, ali ovako mi je to OK.

----------


## nela08

Dobro to govorim da svog stajališta jer nikada nisam imala redovite cikluse u dan, nego izmedju 27-31 dan

----------


## Gabi25

Mene brine sto je ciklus od 25-26 dana dosta kratak, nije to bas skroz normalno. I dosta je obilna, puno obilnija nego prije poroda ali zato uopće nije bolna, preporod za mene koja sam umirala prvi dan menge.

----------


## Apsu

Dal vam ide nekakva žuta sluz prije menge? 
Prvu mengu sam dobila 6mj nakon poroda i prethodila joj je bol u križima i obilje žute sluzi.. 
Onda drugi puta isto tako, i evo sad opet, to mi najavljuje da ću uskoro dobit mengu..
Ne znam dal da se zabrinjavam, da idem doktoru?

----------


## tanja37

Prva men. stigla 4 mjeseca nakon poroda, druga nakon 26 dana. Dojimo na zahtjev, sve mi je o.k. jedino kaj traje samo tri dana. Mislim, nije mi to loše. Primjetila sam također stalno pojačani iscjedak, bijele boje, gust i bez mirisa. Nekako mi se ne ide još kod dr., ali morat cu je uskoro posjetiti.  Još uvijek mi se ne da da me netko pregledava dole nakon trudnoce i poroda, bilo mi je i previse!

----------


## Vrci

Moja traje dulje nakon poroda, s tim da je pravo krvarenje isto, ali dulje traje ono završno, samo za tipa dnevni uložak

----------


## bella77

Meni su se ciklusi poceli skracivati (m dobila tek kad sam skroz prestala dojiti) sa normalnih 28 dana na 20. Kako sam htjela zatrudniti bilo mi je jasno da s takvim ciklusima to ne mogu. Regulirala sam homeopatijom u 2-3 mjeseca.

----------


## Ninunanu

evo i meni došla gospođa nakon 4ipo mjeseca  :Sad:

----------


## duma

Moja stigla 8 mj bakon poroda...i jos dojimo

----------


## Ninunanu

i ja dojim pa sam se nadala da nece još al sta  je tu je

----------


## Bluebella

moje menge još uvijek nema, malac ima 10mj. dojenje je svedeno na minimum, tri puta po noći i eventualno jednom po danu (frajer je otkrio žlicu i cica je postala dosadna). imam filing da nikad neće doći  :Undecided: 
ne znam dali bi možda trebala na pregled. ovo je dosta malo dojenja a nje nema....

----------


## Sani1612

Ja sam i sad nakon trećeg poroda, uz isključivo dojenje, mengu dobila 28.dan  :Sad:

----------


## llella

moje još uvijek nema (i nadam se da neće tak skoro)
H još uvijek dosta doji oko 6 puta dnevno, ali po noći više ne

----------


## Lili_nova

Pozdrav cure!
Imam neku nejasnoću. Dobila sam menstruaciju prvi put nakon tri mjeseca iza poroda.
Trajala 5 dana.
Očekivala sam je ovaj mjesec ponovno, ali nisam dobila.
Cura samo doji, ne brojim koliko puta, poprilično. Po noći tri puta!  :Very Happy: 
Dali je to normalno ili sam ipak trebala dobiti? Da očekujem i dalje da dođu pa ne dođu ili?

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam prvi put dobila nakon 9 mj i onda opet ništa 4 mjeseca... Sad ide opet redovito  :Smile:

----------


## Lili_nova

Beba hvala ti.  :Smile:  Valjda jos cura ima isto iskustvo!

----------


## Ninunanu

> evo i meni došla gospođa nakon 4ipo mjeseca


jos uvijek je nema nakon 40 dana, ikome bilo slicno. I dalje dojim

----------


## Apsu

Meni je druga dosla nakon 60 dana.. Bit ce to sad pošemereno neko vrijeme zbog dojenja.. Evo meni menga bas zavrsila, trajala 3 dana , nikad tako kratko nije bilo, sve mi je zmrdano..

----------


## Bluebella

stigla i moja jučer  :Very Happy:  napokon  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> stigla i moja jučer  napokon


 :Laughing: 
Znam ja cemu se ti veselis, s to nije menga  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> Znam ja cemu se ti veselis, s to nije menga


ne znam dali se dragi više razveselio ili ja  :Laughing: 
i kaj sad.... kad prođe sve bude kao prije ili treba par ciklusa da se hormoni normaliziraju?

----------


## pikula

i meni druga kasni 20 dana. napravila brdo testova - nisam trudna. dakle nakon troje djece ja seljo nisam znala da nakonprve ne mora doci druga :/

----------


## Ginger

Bbella  :Grin: 
A ne znam, vjerojatno je individualno
Meni je odmah sve bilo po starom

pikula, ni ja to ne znam, meni stizu ko po spagici

----------


## Gabi25

Bluebella jel još dojis? Ako da- meni još uvijek nije sve isto, valjda i dojenje ima utjecaja. Sad cekam da prestanem dojiti LOL

----------


## pikula

planiram dojiti još duugo tek nam je 7 mjeseci, ali ipak se nadam da će ipak ciklus doći k sebi kad počne više jesti

----------


## Bluebella

još dojim, ali dosta smo smanjili. po danu jednom, evenutalno dva puta (ovisno koliko puta ide spavati po danu), navečer za uspavljivanje i po noći još dva puta. malac već lagano sam odbija. želi cicati samo doma kad se uspavljuje.
skužila sam ovulaciju prije nekih 15dana po sluzi. 
nadam se da će se brzo na staro vratiti, jer iskreno, već mi je neugodno dragog stalno odbijati, al zaista nisam mogla. dole je sve suho bilo  :Embarassed:  nikakvi lubrikanti nisu pomagali... možda je i u glavi malo problem  :Unsure:

----------


## Apsu

Ako sam dobro pohvatala, ovo cemu se nadate se meni popravilo nakon trece menge  :Grin: 
Jos je bolje nego prije poroda!

----------


## Ninunanu

nema muža- nema tih problema haha

ja sam skroz emotivna odkad sam rodila, plačem na svaku pizdariju, emotivna sam pre previše, nekad plačem i dok dojim haha, nije postporođajna ni nista slično samo me emocije peru. i sad ja se nadam da ce se to unormaliti kad mi se menga unormali...nebi baš tila ovako cijeli život

----------


## snupi

ja se izdajam 7,5 mjeseci i jos nista od vjestice.

----------


## Nera

Isključivo sam dojila uvijek do 6. mj. i tad kretala s dohranom. 
1. put - nakon 5 mj.
2. put - nakon 12 mj.
3. put - nakon 11 mj.
4. put - nije mi se dalo čekati, nakon 8 mj. stavila Mirenu i još je uvijek nemam, zahvaljujući njoj
Trenutno dojim tandem.

----------


## pikula

ovaj produženi pms je gori od puberteta. nisam mislila nikad da ću se tako veselit mengi lol

----------


## llella

Evo dobila 22 mjeseca nakon poroda  :Sad: 
I bas prije dva tjedna boljele bradavice dok je h dojila, vec mislila da sam trudna, ali izgleda da je to bio novi znak ovulacihe

----------


## nin23

Ja sam ti dobila nakon dva mjeseca prvu mengu. Bila je jako obilna, vise nego prije trudnoce. Od tad imam redovito mozda odstupanje svaki mjesec desetak dana.

----------


## zutaminuta

Stiglo mi neko slabo krvarenje jučer nakon šest tjedana, a čitam po internetu da uz dojenje može ne doći i po godinu dana. Ne znam što bih mislila.

Žiga me na mjestu gdje mi je smješten čini mi se lijevi jajnik. 
Mala se "bori" sa sisom. Čas je hvata pa je odbija i tako sto puta dok se ne uhvati za kosu i stane vrištati.

----------


## jelena.O

može odbijati od krvarenja, kažu da je promjenjen okusmlijeka
Imaš li kakvih drugih tegoba, si imala ešerihiju u trudnoći, moji su odbijalu, vrištali... dok sam imala ešerihiju

----------


## zutaminuta

Nemam nikakve druge tegobe. Zapravo, još mi je čudnije to što jedan dan ona ima velike potrebe, nervoza ovo ono, drugi dan cijeli provede spavajući. Onda opet, cijeli dan nervoza, čim se spusti mrak ona mirna i tako ostane do večeri sljedećeg dana. Skok u razvoju? Ali to traje već tjedan dana.

----------


## jelena.O

Možda joj je vruće

----------


## kiri-

ja sam dobila prvu menstruaciju 5 mj nakon poroda. prije si mu ciklusi bili cca 24 dana. sad je proslo vec 26 dana i jos nisam dobila. da li su vam ciklusi bili iste duzine kao i prije poroda i da li je uobicajeno da dode pa je nema dok se sve to ne sredi ili kad dode treba bit redovito?hvala

----------


## kiri-

?

----------


## maca papucarica

Pravilo je da pravila nema.
Neke žene dobiju menstruaciju, pa mjesecima ništa, pa onda druga, pa... dok se sve ne ustabili.
Neke dobiju odmah točne kao sat.
Nekima malo i neznatno šara duljina ciklusa.
...
Prolaktin može i ne mora raditi čuda.

Meni je sad prvi ciklus trajao 42 dana. Ali ja imam Pcos i inače šarolike cikluse.  :Undecided:

----------


## kiri-

hvala ti, pa i ja mislim da treba vremena da sve dode na svoje ali isto me malo uhvatila panika...iako je ljubavni zivot skoro pa nikakav  :Laughing:  htjela sam cuti vasa iskustva..a najgore od svega je sto imam osjecaj da cu dobit, a takav sam osjecaj imala i kad sam bila trudna...

----------


## kiri-

jos nista, sad mi vec nije svejedno

----------


## maca papucarica

Testic?

----------


## dodagoda

Za svoju dušu napravi test-da budeš mirna.Meni se 2 puta u 2 godine dogodilo da mi je kasnila po 10-12 dana. Poslije toga bi bilo opet sve ok ali obadva puta sam radila test :D

----------


## kiri-

evo da vam javim, upravo sam dobila. a mislila sam ujutro napravit test. hehe ja sam rodila na carski pa sam se bas prepala jer ne bi bilo pametno tako brzo da mi se dogodi. hvala na odgovorima...znaci ipak iskljucivo dojenje sve to mrvicu pobrka..

----------


## zutaminuta

Evo dosade, nakon niti četiri mjeseca.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

Pih, blago tebi
Meni sva tri puta dosla 7 ili 8 tjedana nakon poroda
Uz iskljucivo i vrlo intenzivo dojenje

----------


## ivana.sky

> Pih, blago tebi
> Meni sva tri puta dosla 7 ili 8 tjedana nakon poroda
> Uz iskljucivo i vrlo intenzivo dojenje


Tako i kod mene

----------


## lala83

Nakon prvog poroda došla nakon 15 mjeseci, a curicu sam dojila  14 mj. 
Nakon drugog poroda isto nakon 15 mjeseci, a maloga još dojim.
Dobra stara vremena  :Smile:  Ulošcima mi je istekao rok trajanja, stvarno, svi su se sasušili.  A svaki put kada bi mi neka hrana zasmrdila ja bi trčala raditi testić, kao da nije možda ...

----------


## jarica

Meni je došla nakon točno 3 mjeseca od poroda.

----------


## zutaminuta

Obilnije nego prije. Je li to normalno?

----------


## sara10

Prošlo je tri mjeseca i 5 dana od poroda i još je nisam dobila, neka tako i ostane još dugo jer mi je super ovako  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

zutaminuta, normalno je da se promijeni, meni je srećom na nešto manje obilno, ali to je možda vezano i za neke promjene u načinu života u odnosu na prije trudnoće

meni je nakon drugog poroda došla dosta brzo
bila sam na kontroli kod ginekolice 6 tjedana nakon poroda, i ona je rekla da očekujem menstruaciju za cca dva tjedna
a ona je došla za neka 3-4 tjedna, mislila sam "kako je moguće da sam već došla to toga da mi - kasni?!"

----------


## nanimira

> Obilnije nego prije. Je li to normalno?


Je, meni je obilnija nego prije, s tim da je i prije bila preobilna. Sad gubim krv kao da me netko priklao, cca tjedan dana krvarenja, i onda još jedno 2-3 brljavljenja. Nemoj me ni pitat kakvo mi je željezo...  :Sad: 

Bila kod gin. kaže da imam PCO, nikad prije nisam imala. PMS mi je zbog toga stravičan  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne mogu si zamisliti tjedan dana menge. 

Meni se napokon smanjuje. Sutra idem vaditi željezo.

----------


## Lisbeth

Ja sam dobila 3 mjeseca i tjedan dana nakon poroda s tim da kombiniramo dojenje i ad. I prva mi je trajala isto kao i prije, ali mi se cini da je oskudnija. Mozda jos treba doci sve na svoje, a bas bih voljela da ostane ovakva :D

----------


## ivana.sky

Budu li menstruacije nakon poroda redovne ili ne? Naime dobila rvu nakon 6.tj, dobila i drugu tamo 30.d.c. i sad ova kasni 10tak dana......  :Undecided: 
Sta da mislim?
Inace jesam pcos-as ali bila na pregledu bas ovaj ciklus i sve bilo ok, bez cista

----------


## Kaae

Cesto nisu, pogotovo ne u pocetku. Mozes dobiti, pa onda cak ne vidjeti sljedecu mjesecima. Pogotovo ako dojis.

----------


## ivana.sky

Oki, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## LEIRmam

Mene su tješili da će nakon poroda mjesečnice biti bezbolnije, ali neš ti vraga, mene boli još jače, a evo već će dječak treću godinu navršiti.  A prvu sam dobila relativno brzo, već nakon mjesec i pol, sva tri puta...

----------


## 1 Mandarina

Evo 11 mjeseci, jos nista...

----------


## Optimisticna

Prošlo osam mjeseci od poroda kad sam je dobila, skupa sa pms-om, muž je čak pretpostavio da ću je dobit (nervoza, čišćenje, tanki živci). Bez bolova, grčeva, trajala 6 dana. Ja zadovoljna. Druga došla poslje 28 dana, točno na sat, malo slabija nego ona prva i kraće trajala. Ja još zadovoljnija.

----------


## barca

Sa prvom curom odmah nakon 40 dana , a sad sa drugom koju dojim skoro 7 mj, jos nista od m - i super mi je, uzivam  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog Htc One M9 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara10

Skoro 4 ipo mjeseca od poroda i još je nema. Meni isto super bez nje.

----------


## djevojka00

Pozdrav, vj sam fulala temu ali ovo je najbliza necemu sto mene zanima, naime prije mjesec dana rodila sam sinčića, ali porod je bio itekako tezak i jako smo se ispatili i ne bi bas tako brzo drugi bebu, mene sada zanima kolike su sanse da ostanem trudna opet, M nisam dobila naravno jos uvijek jer sisa mališa a i ja se jos hajdemo to nazvati " cistim " od poroda imam onako smeckasti iscjedak.. Moze mala pomoc oko toga ..

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Dobila prvu prije deset dana. 2 godine, 6 mjeseci i 7 dana nakon poroda. I to samo zato jer je sefica dobila afte u ustima i nije cicala 3 dana i noci. Naravno, dobila sam i strasan mastitis, temp. 39, bolilo me ne znam sto nije, i bas mi nije trebala i obilna teta iz amerike tih dana, al sve se skupilo. Prezivjela sam  :Wink: .

Sto se tice nove trudnoce, mislim da teoretski mozes ostat opet trudna bilo kad, najranije sto znam je mama iz parkica, ostala je trudna nakon 3 mj., curice su tocno 12-13 mj. razlike.

----------


## annie84

Znam jednu koja je ostala opet trudna nakon 2 mjeseca.
Dojenje ne štiti od trudnoće! 
S prvim sam dobila nakon 8 mjeseci, s drugim nakon tri, oboje isključivo dojeni. Prvi 23 mjeseca, drugi je mali još i doji isto još jaaako često.

----------


## ivana.sky

Vec mi 4.trebala zavrsit a ni 3.jos nema... test sam napravila za svaki slucaj jos prije 10tak dana, negativan. Ne bunim se, ne fali mi  :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

85.d.c. dosla

----------


## djevojka00

Pozdrav drage imam pitanje ja sam rodila prije 2 mjeseca i dobila sam M 3.1 i opet  sada 21.1 znaci za cas, a tim da kada sam radila papa test rekli su mo da imam cin 1 i dali mi vaginalete no ja se nadam da to sad nema veze s tim i da to tako treba dok se ne ustabilizira jako me strah dali je imao tko slicno ?  :Sad:

----------


## dino84

Dobila jučer prvu M nakon poroda, s obzirom da imam PCOS, ovo je ravno čudu. Curka će 1.2. imati 18 mjeseci i još doji. Nije ništa posebno obilna i bolna, ali da mi je nedostajala, i nije bas.

----------


## sara10

Nakon 5 ipo mjeseci došla. Jučer dobila. Nisam joj se još nadala, al eto došla je, a baš mi je bilo lijepo bez nje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Je li se kojoj desilo da je imala dvaput za redom, i onda opet izgubila mjesečnicu? Radila sam test. Nisam trudna.

----------


## barca

Moj problem je sljedeci.( samo jedan od  sto problema  :Smile:  ) Dojimo 9 mj, od cega 6 iskljucivo. M nisam jos dobila, i znam da kad je dojenje u pitanju, tu nema pravila i da je sve od zene do zene. Nego, prije par dana sam primjetila da sam strasno napuhnuta. Pretproslu vecer su me uhvatili grcevi u donjem dijelu trbuha i ledja , i to podosta su bili jaki , trajali kojih dva sata i prestali. Od tada nis, sve normalno osim te napuhnutosti i malo jaceg iscjetka. Da li je to mozda naznaka da bi teta mogla uskoro, ili sta bi moglo biti ? Test sam radila prije 2 tj, bio je negativan, a otad smo se relativno pazili, mislim da je samo jednom "krenulo u krivom smjeru."  :Smile:  kod ginica ne mogu, jer sam kod privatnog vec godinama a on je na godisnjem do 22.

----------


## barca

I zuta- meni se to dogodilo sa prvom curkom, to ti je tak dok ti ciklusi ne dodju na svoje. Ja sam npr imala dva ciklusa od 28 dana tocno, onda ne bi imala po 2-3 mj , i onda opet normalno. Ne brini.

----------


## Paja Patak

Imala sam iste simptome pred prvu M, koja je dosla samo 5 mjeseci nakon poroda (uz iskljucivo dojenje). I odmah mi se uredovila, bez preskakanja i sl. Zadnja mi je kasnila 2 dana, ali kad ae sve sabere to je apsolutno normalno

----------


## anirail

Rodila sam prije skoro 6mj. Krvarenje je trajalo neka 3mj i od tada još uvijek  svako malo imam nekakav ljigavac smeđi/tamno crveni iscjedak,malo ga bude al je tu. Ko lohije [emoji32]  prva dva puta je bio u razmaku standardnog ciklusa al ovaj mj svako malo s tim da je između proziran al isto ljigav[emoji47]  rodila sam prirodno ako je bitno.

Prva trudnoća je završila carskim i sve je bilo normalnije.od krvarenja do prve i daljnjih m.

Papu i ostalo sam radila prije neka 3-4mj i sve je bilo super. 
Jel ovo normalno il da opet odem giniću? Btw iskljucivo dojim (osim zadnjih dana,uvodimo papice)

----------


## VeraM

Evo da se prijavim. 7 i pol mjeseci. Nažalost. Rado bi da još nije došla, ne da mi se. Simptomi: grozna bol u bradavicama kod dojenja 3, 4 dana ranije i jucer ujutro grozno bolan grč u maternici. Inače sve kao prije trudnoće. I pita ne muž što bi ja za ručak danas, moj odgovor: čokoladnu tortu.....

----------


## Ginger

:drama: 
i opet
8 tjedana nakon poroda  :facepalm: 
naravno, nakon punih 6 tjedana lohija
uz iskljucivo dojenje, kao i svaki put do sad
blago meni, jejiiiii

----------


## Kaae

Ajme, Ginger, a ja sam mislila da ja nemam srece, s 3.5 i 4.5 mjeseca postede (ali ok, s desetotjednim lohijama, prvi put  :lool:  ).

----------


## Ginger

Kaae ma bas sam jadna
svaki put nakon 8 tjedana
zapravo, jednom nakon 7  :Nope: 
i jos takvi izljevi da sam prosli put razmisljala ici na hitnu
evo sad opet, uzas

----------


## tangerina

ginger, hani, vidimo se na temama o kontracepciji  :lool:

----------


## Imogen Ingver

meni je došla nakon devet mjeseci, nažalost. držala sam fige da će potrajati do godine dana. 
prije povratka menstruacije su se pojavili simptomi trudnoće (ranjave bradavice itd.), a onda - splat! - krvi za izvoz. no bilo je bezbolno!
pretpostavljam da dojenje utječe na bezbolnost jer su mi menstruacije prije trudnoće bile bolne.

----------


## Ginger

> ginger, hani, vidimo se na temama o kontracepciji


tek sad vidim ovo
tang  :Razz:  i  :lool: 
a zivjeli smo tako bezbrizno  :Laughing: 

Imogen, devet mjeseci je super
ja nikad nisam docekala ni devet tjedana 
i to uz danonocne cicavce
inace, cesto se dogadja da nakon poroda jako bolne menstuacije postaju bezbolne, i samoj mi je tako bilo
al mislim da nema veze sa dojenjem, nego porodom

----------


## spajalica

Ginger draga razmisli da li ces sat koristiti za trcanje ili hodanje  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

:Laughing: 
znas, jos uvijek je samo za hodanje...jos ni upute do kraja nisam proucila

----------


## Sybila

3 i pol tjedna. 
Tri. I pol. Tjedna. 
Nemam rijeci. Nadala sam se da je neki cudni povratak lohija, ali ne. Menga. Ja ne znam.

----------


## Sybila

O boze ne znam ni koliko je proslo od poroda, koliko sam izvan sebe i vremena i prostora ovdje  :Rolling Eyes: 
Dva i pol tjedna. 
Sestra na odjelu rekla da nema sanse da je menga. Ma vraga nema sanse, menga je.  :Undecided:

----------


## Ginger

Draga, ja bih ipak rekla da su lohije, nekako mi prerano za mengu
Znaju lohije prestati na koji dan pa se opet vratiti
Meni su vise puta prestajale pa opet kretale, punih 6 tjedana

----------


## zutaminuta

Nije Sybila. To su lohije. Zna to tako, posebno ako ne paziš i dižeš teret, sjedneš krivo i tako.

----------


## Sybila

Uz uvod glavobolje, napuhanosti i ponasanja mog tijela kak se inace ponasa kad trebam dobiti i prvi dan menge? Ja se stvarno nadam da jesu, ali osjecaj je mengav. Znat cemo za 28 dana u svakom slucaju.

----------


## Ginger

gle, stvarno sumnjam da je tako rano menga
kazem ti, normalno je da stane pa i na koji dan, i opet krene
i vise puta tako
taman pomislis da je gotovo - i evo ga opet  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tangerina

sybilla isto voli izlazit van statistike, tako da sve je moguće  :Smile: 
dobro kažeš, znat ćeš za mjesec dana

----------


## Sybila

> sybilla isto voli izlazit van statistike, tako da sve je moguće 
> dobro kažeš, znat ćeš za mjesec dana


Da van statistika, nit ne vidim ih na horizontu  :Laughing: 
Ginger... Velim, nadam se, drzim te za rijec, ipak imas iskustva  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

:lool: 
van statistika? no shit!  :Laughing: 

Sybila, ajd, budes krsila statistike neki drugi put  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Sad ti hormoni divljaju.

----------


## Beti3

> O boze ne znam ni koliko je proslo od poroda, koliko sam izvan sebe i vremena i prostora ovdje 
> Dva i pol tjedna. 
> Sestra na odjelu rekla da nema sanse da je menga. Ma vraga nema sanse, menga je.


Nije menstruacija.
Teoretski je nemoguće. Treba onih 28 dana minimum, da bi se tijelo pripremilo za ovulaciju, pa za menstruaciju.
 Lohije su ti to. Znaju one dugo trajati, i zezati. Ako ti je opet jače krvarenje, nakon što se smanjilo, to je znak da moraš leći i usporiti, kad god uloviš ma i mrvu vremena za sebe.
Teoretski, lohije su prvi tjedan jako krvave, pa sve slabije, da bi postale smeđe i, na kraju, žute. Mene su svaki put(4) bar pet tjedana pratile. Veselje  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Bila je menga. 32dc,evo je opet. A ja mislila da sam si umislila  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BambiDi

Evo meni je stigla tocno nakon sest mjeseci nakon poroda, a dojim misa mu  :Smile:  jaca, ali potpuno bezbolna.
 Ali me sad jako brine sto dva tjedna nakon imam neko medukrvarenje malo jako. Jel hoce to tako u prvo vrijeme dok se sve ne ustabili ili da odem ginicki? Jel nekome tako bilo? makar je papa i sve ok bilo sad. Agrrrh, nije mi to sve oko menge falilo  :Sad:

----------


## cikla

I ja danas kažem MM-u kako sam zaboravila koliko je sve to oko menstruacije dosadno. Dobila sam 17 meseci nakon poroda.

----------


## zutaminuta

Jučer se pojavilo lagano krvarenje, ne bi napunilo ni standardni uložak.
Mislila sam da je došla mjesečnica nakon ni tri puna mjeseca. Ali nije. Tu je stalo.
Na pregledu kod ginice sve uredno prije mjesec dana kada sam bila.
Može li to biti neka ekstra slaba mjesečnica ili imam kakav poremećaj?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam imala 3 dana kao neki spotting-krvarenje. Za dnevne uloške sva tri dana. Svejedno računam kao mengu

A prije toga sam imala par puta svakih par tjedana neki spotting od jednog brisanja.

----------


## martinaP

> Jučer se pojavilo lagano krvarenje, ne bi napunilo ni standardni uložak.
> Mislila sam da je došla mjesečnica nakon ni tri puna mjeseca. Ali nije. Tu je stalo.
> Na pregledu kod ginice sve uredno prije mjesec dana kada sam bila.
> Može li to biti neka ekstra slaba mjesečnica ili imam kakav poremećaj?


Moze biti menstruacija. A o poremecaju je tesko govoriti ako dojis (,pretpostavljam).

----------


## Optimist

Moja prva menga je bila jako slaba, vise za dnevni ulozak i krace je trajala. I rekli su mi da ce takva biti. Druga normalna, ali vec nakon 20 dana od prve. Ne dojim.

----------


## eryngium

Ja sam dojila i nakon cca 2mj od poroda sam dobila, ala rozi iscjedak i trajalo je jedan dan. Iducu dobila 28 dana nakon toga.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

moze biti mjesecnica
moje su dosle 7-8 tjedana nakon poroda, doduse obilne, ali kod dojenja nema pravila
znale su biti i jako oskudne koji mjesec kasnije
nakon treceg poroda takve da sam bila sigurna da ulazim u menopauzu  :Grin: 
nego, zuta, to si ti po treci put mama?

----------

